# Auto Train Personnel Damaged My Car and Tried to Cover it up



## Dan Hewett (Nov 3, 2019)

On November 1 I picked up my car in Sanford to find a big long smear of oily grime on my front bumper. Removing some of the grime revealed a 2 foot long section of scratches that removed the paint. Whoever did the damage tried to use the grime to cover the damage and avoid responsibility. I filed a complaint at the gate and they reviewed the video in Lorton and concluded Amtrak was at fault and gave me a claim form. I was treated very poorly by the Gallagher Bassett claim agent in Sanford. He tried to get me to ignore the damage, saying it was just grime. This stinks of collusion between the drivers, supervisors and the claim agent. I am pissed off not just about the damage to a car that had zero damage to begin with, but what is worse is the cover up. 2017 Shelby GT350. I will post pics. Any others with a similar experience?


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 4, 2019)

Did you take pics of your car before it was loaded onto the train? That probably would have helped.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 5, 2019)

LookingGlassTie said:


> Did you take pics of your car before it was loaded onto the train? That probably would have helped.


He already said Amtrak took a video of the car and reviewed the video and took responsibility for the damage already.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 5, 2019)

seat38a said:


> He already said Amtrak took a video of the car and reviewed the video and took responsibility for the damage already.



Ohh ok, my bad. I read the OP multiple times and must have missed that part. 

Guess I was thinking about whether or not the OP took pictures before he drove his car to the Auto Train station in Lorton. Just to make sure he was covered.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 7, 2019)

No pictures yet?


----------

